# DDR3 wie viel spannung?



## Demcy (27. Januar 2009)

Hi 

Habe ja ein neues MoBo Asus P5E64 WS Evolution ...
Wie viel spannung kann ich auf den Ram geben ?? Ist ja kein I7 wo mann was kaputt machen kann oder ??
Ist ja sockel 775...


----------



## xTc (27. Januar 2009)

Kommt auf den Ram an.

Riegel mit Chips von Aeneon/Qimonda skalieren nicht so gut auf eine höhere Spannung.

Riegel mit Chips von Micron vertragen bis zu 2,0V ohne Probleme. Mit enstsprechendem Heatspreader.

Mit einem Lüfter drauf, sind zum benchen 2,1 bis 2,2V auch noch gerade so okay.


Gruß


----------



## Demcy (27. Januar 2009)

hm okay ... wie finde ich denn nu raus welcher druff is ?? 
habe den G-Skill F3-10666CL9-4GBNQ


----------



## methaddict (28. Januar 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> hm okay ... wie finde ich denn nu raus welcher druff is ??
> habe den G-Skill F3-10666CL9-4GBNQ


Gewissheit bringt dir hier wohl nur das Abnehmen des Heatspreaders, was allerdings mit einem Garantieverlust verbunden ist. Da du aber anscheinend sowieso planst, die Spannung über Herstellerspezifikation zu ziehen, stellt dies wohl kein Problem dar. Des Weiteren dienen die Blechbügel auf den DIMMs eher der Optik als sie in irgendeiner Weise zu kühlen. Aktueller DDR2- und erst Recht DDR3-SDRAM benötigt auch gar keine Kühlung.

Die JEDEC-Spezifikation sagt für DDR3-SDRAM 1,5 V +- 0,075. Entsprechende Riegel von Crucial (übrigens die Micron-Hausmarke), Samsung, Aeneon, Hynix u.a., sind auch für diese Spannung und Taktfrequenzen von entweder "DDR3-1066" oder "DDR3-1333" ausgelegt. Wenn du nicht einen sehr guten Grund dafür hast, würde ich davon absehen, einfach mal 2 Volt draufzugeben. Was erhoffst du dir denn davon? Ein wenig mehr Speicherbandbreite, die dank Frontsidebus sowieso verpufft? Eine nennenswerte Leistungssteigerung wirst du damit jedenfalls auf keiner der aktuellen Desktop-Plattformen finden, da Speicherbandbreite ab einem gewissen Schwellwert nur äußerst selten einen Engpass darstellt. Sollten dir andere Erkenntnisse vorliegen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du sie uns mitteilen könntest.

Dein letzter Satz, xTc, kommt mir ein wenig...eigenartig...vor.  Welchen Sinn ergibt es, einzig und allein für den Durchlauf eines Benchmarks die DIMMs zusätzlich zu kühlen (den Lüfter meine ich, der HS...) um die Spannung noch weiter zu erhöhen? Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt meine Welt ist, respektiere ich es, wenn Leute Spaß daran finden auf der Jagd nach immer besseren Benchmarkergebnissen zu sein und sich aus diesem Grund mit Hardware beschäftigen und auch miteinkalkulieren, dass ihre Hardware bei Änderungen der Spannungsversorgung dauerhafte Schäden nehmen kann, wobei dies selten der Fall ist, solange der gesunde Menschenverstand arbeitet und derjenige weiß, was er tut. Aber einem Fragenden, der sich nach einer vertretbaren Maximalspannung für seinen Arbeitsspeicher erkundigt, mitzuteilen, dass eine Spannung von 2 V für DIMMs mit Micron-Chips keinerlei Problem darstelle, obwohl die Spezifikation von ~1,5 V spricht, ist meiner Meinung nach schon etwas fahrlässig.

Threadstarter, was gibt denn G-Skill als maximal zulässige Spannung für ihre Riegel an? Diese solltest du in der Tat ohne Probleme nutzen, *sofern* dein Speichercontroller dies toleriert, was die aktuellen Intel-Northbridges auch tun. Wenn du höher gehen möchtest, vergewissere dich, welche Chips darunter stecken.

edit: G-Skill empfiehlt den Betrieb bei 1,65 V. Riegel gleicher Spezifikation ("DDR3-1333", 9-9-9-28) direkt von Micron/Crucial geben sich hier mit 1,5 V zufrieden und sind dazu auch noch günstiger. Übertakten lassen sie sich bei Bedarf ebenso, nur einen bunt blinkenden Heatspreader sucht man vergebens.


----------



## Demcy (28. Januar 2009)

Alles klar ...habe den sie nun auf 1585 Mhz Laufen bei 1.68V ... Laufen primestable und die Temps machen keine probleme... 

THX


----------



## Tread (17. Juni 2017)

Habe gerade rausgefunden, DDR3 Speicher läuft auch bei 1,27V.

Habe meine 4-Kern APU underclocked.
Von 3,3GHz auf 1,5GHz, die 6 Grafikkerne auf max. 600MHz runtergeschraubt.
Damit konnte ich auch die Volts runterschrauben.
0,9, 0,85 läuft auch auf die CPUs und Grafikkerne.
Mit 0,85 Volt habe ich einen 17Watt Rechner.
DOSBox läuft, muß noch testen, ob Windows Spiele auch laufen.
Mit R7 240 und Dual Graphics, sollte man das eigentlich meinen.
Spiele von ``Robin Hood - Die Legende von Sherwood'' (2002), oder ``Temple of Elemental Evil'' (2003),
sollten schon laufen, ``Sauerbraten'' läuft auch, gerade getestet, mit der R7 nicht so dolle wie
mit der RX460, aber man kann es Spielen, wenn man nichts gegen orange Dinosaurier hat.

Die DDR Module sind 1600 Module.
Jetzt laufen sie auf 1066.
Habe einige Rechnerkonfigurationen in den letzten Monaten ausprobiert,
mit 1333, 1600 und 2133 DDR3 RAM.
Unterschiede habe ich nicht feststellen können.
Kann sein, das 4x 3,3 GHz und 8Gb, bzw. 16Gb genügend Raum
nach oben bieten, so das z.B. ``Call of Duty - Advanced Warfare'', nicht
an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Bin mir aber sicher, es liegt an den Modulen selber,
Meine zwei 8Gb DDR3-1600 Module zeigen heruntergetaktet einen internen Takt
von 532,3MHz an. Wird bei anderen Modulen nicht anders sein.
Das Abrufen, mit welchen Tricks auch immer, wir hier bestimmt schon voll ausgenutzt.
7.7 mit den Modulen bei der Windows 7 Leistungsbewertung, von 7.9 verfügbaren.
Die Timings sind bei 1333 Speicher sowieso besser wie bei 2133 Speicher.

Insgesamt sollte ich also, meine Anforderungen vorrausgesetzt, mit dem Underclocking,
Undervolting zufrieden sein. Genügen Leistung ist da, auch wenn Cinebech weniger wie
halt so viel Punkte anzeigt.

Also, DDR3 Speicher läuft auch mit 1,27,
Ein A8 mit 0,85V, die Fusion Northbridge, bisher getestet mit 0,9V.

(Bitte kein DDR4 in der Antwort, der Beitrag ist von 2010)
(Für, wieder hochgetaktet, Vergleiche, keine Benchmarks, VOBs zippen,
oder fps, mit R7, oder RX460 gerne zu haben)


----------

